# Kaufberatung: 20'' mit mindestens 12 Gängen



## _Deathstar_ (7. Januar 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin auf der Suche nach einem 20'' MTB für meinen Junior (5 Jahre, 115cm groß, Schrittlänge 43 cm). 

Anforderungen: 
- Preis sollte 300,- Euro nicht großartig übersteigen
- mindestens 12 Gänge, da wir am Hang wohnen und er den auch hoch fahren soll
- möglichst geringes Gewicht
- Federgabel ist nice to have, aber kein muss (ich bezweifle eh ob die ihren Zweck erfüllet oder nur das Fahrrad schwer macht)

Ich habe heute schon ein Lapierre Tecnic 20 Lite angeschaut http://www.lapierrebikes.de/lapierre/sport-freizeit-rad/2010/tecnic-20-lite-2010/ausstattung, über die 1:1 Übersetzung hätte ich mich sehr gefreut, leider ist aber das Oberrohr zu hoch und er kann nur auf den Zehenspitzen stehen. Es muss also eine Alternative her mit einem Rahmen ähnlich dem Specialized Hotrock 20'' http://www.specialized.com/zz/de/bc/SBCBkModel.jsp?spid=47708&eid=4360&menuItemId=9270.


Zur Auswahl auf meiner Liste sind zur Zeit - nach stundenlangen suchen:
http://www.haibike.de/index.shtml?rookie_20_24
bzw. das http://www.haibike.de/index.shtml?little_life_20_24
Mir ist noch nicht ganz klar was der unterschiedliche Rahmen - der Rest scheint auf den ersten Blick bis auf die Gabel gleich zu sein - für Auswirkungen auf die Fahreigenschaften hat. Ist das Rookie für Jungs und das Little Life für Mädels? 

Viel mehr Räder habe ich leider nicht gefunden.. 

Mein Favorit war eigentlich das Scott:
http://www.scott-sports.com/de_de/product/7970/44913/scale_jr_20
Allerdings denke ich, dass da auch wieder das Oberrohr zu hoch ist 
Ich habe aber noch keinen Händler gefunden, der das Rad da hatte. Ein Test steht also noch aus.

Kennt ihr noch weiter Räder die für meinen Junior passen könnten?

Thx

Deathstar


----------



## mavboy (7. Januar 2010)

Hallo erstma,
also bei den haibikes is es so rooki für jungs und das little life für mädchen sieht man am rahmen da das oberrohr bei damen rädern oftmals eine kurve nach unten macht. 
das rooki ist schon klasse für nen kleinen jungen der den einstieg ins   richtige biken hat 

Das scott wäre auch klasse, aber wenn man nicht weiß ob der kleine sicher stehen kann bringts das auch nicht.

Ich würde am besten zu nem fahradhändler in der nähe fahren und ein bike nehmen das ihm passt. Das wichtigste wo man eig. schaut ist ob es gute bremsen hat.ich denke auch nicht das das fahrad von einer bekannten firma sein muss, denn der kleine wird schon nichts
so heftig durch die landschaftfahren wird das der rahmen bricht.


das wärs eig. bei fragen einfach weiter fragen ansonsten wünsch ich dem kleinen ein schönen guten ride auf seinem neuen bike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## El Papa (8. Januar 2010)

Hai,

das Haibike macht einen vernünftigen Eindruck. Wenn das Gewicht noch stimmt, was da angegeben ist, würde das so passen. Allerdings würde ich mir keine Hoffnung machen, daß das mit dem Schalten so einfach klappt. In dem Alter gibt es bereits mit einem Schalthebel Verständnisschwierigkeiten. Das Große Blatt vorn ist absoluter Nonsens. Rechne Dir mal aus wie schnell der Filius damit theoretisch fahren kann. Das will man als Elternteil normalerweise nicht . Statt dessen lieber einen Kettenschutz zum Schutz der Kettenblätter und nebenbei zur Schonung der Hosen.

Cheerio


----------



## _Deathstar_ (8. Januar 2010)

Hallo mavboy, hallo El Papa,

danke für die Antworten! Erst einmal muss ich noch einen Rahmen finden der für ihn geeignet ist. Der Besuch bei dem Fahrradhändler steht noch für den Check des Scotts bzw. des Haibikes aus. Immerhin habe ich inzwischen einen Händler gefunden der beide Marken führt, jetzt muss er nur noch die Räder haben.. Ab nächste Woche hat er wieder offen und ich werde mit meinem Sohnemann mal einen kleinen Ausflug zu ihm machen. Bezüglich der Bremsen - naja - da kann ehr das Gegenteil der Fall sein. Stiftung Warentest hat bei einem Kinderfahrrad-Test vor ein paar Jahren moniert, dass die V-Brakes zu  bissig sind und die Kids relativ leicht einen Abgang über das Vorderrad hinlegen können. 

Aber wie schon gesagt - ich noch auf der Suche nach Alternativen zu den zwei Rädern. Hat jemand noch einen Vorschlag?

Thx

Deathstar


----------



## El Papa (9. Januar 2010)

Also ich empfehle (wie üblich ) das Gary Fisher Cosmo wegen der genialen Geometrie (hab die Tage noch eins aus der Verwandschaft zu verkaufen, es ist aber nicht das von dem Bild). Das Rad ist sinnigerweise serienmäßig nur mit Heckschaltung versehen. Als mein Kleiner damit unterwegs war habe ich mit einer alten Kurbelgarnitur inkl. 30-er Blatt vorn und 11-32 hinten etwas nachgeholfen. Das reicht für einige Steigungen, spart Gewicht und Fehlschaltungen reduzieren sich erheblich. Den Rest muß man eben beim Nebenherfahren schieben. Das erhöht so nebenbei noch den eigenen Trainingseffekt wenn man schon langsam fährt.



Für 2010 gibt es das Cosmo aber anscheinend nicht mehr Ich habe das Cosmo damals auf knapp 10 Kg gebracht.
Wegen der Bremsen würde ich mir recht wenig Gedanken machen. Die Kinder gewöhnen sich schnell an gutes Material. Zudem die originalen Schlabbergriffe die meist montiert sind, so weich sind, daß sie als Bremskraftreduzierer wirken.
Eine klasse Alternative der besonderen Art sind die Kinderräder von Velotraum. Seit einiger Zeit gehen endlich auch dicke Reifen durch die Rahmen. Ich habe damals lange darauf gedrängt, aber für mich kamen die Rahmen zu spät. Derzeit für mich das beste auf dem Markt, was man für viel Geld bekommen kann.


----------



## Boron (10. Januar 2010)

Hallo und guten Morgen
Ich hatte vor 2 Jahren meinem Sohn ein Leader Fox Baddy Boy gekauft .
Ist mit 12 Gang Shimano Drehgriffen ,Federgabel zum einstellen und Rizer Lenker ausgerüstet .War vom Preis her bei ca.200,-.Ist zwar nicht unbedingt ein Leichtgewicht (das Rad, nicht mein Kind,der schon) aber es erfüllt bisher sehr seinen Zweck. Hier mal der Link zum neuen Modell:

http://www.leaderfox.com/index.php?pview=99&info=detail
Wie ich sehe hat er auch welche ohne Federgabel vielleicht ist da was dabei.Ich finde der Preis geht voll in Ordnung wenn man bedenkt das die Kurzen nur 2 Jahre damit rumgurken .

Grüße aus dem nicht so verschneiten Saarland


----------



## player599 (10. Januar 2010)

AChte auf ne gute gabel, bin selber noch relativ jung, und n freund von mir hatte mit 8 jahren auch ein mtb, wir sind fast jeden tga biken gegangen und unser höchster sprung war damals 20cm... nach 6 wochen ist die gabel gebrochen...das ganze ist 4 mal passiert, dann hat er sich n bmx gekauft, also achte auf die gabel! die kinderräder-gaben sind nie auf sprünge gebaut, die sind eher dafür da komfortabler zu fahren!


----------



## _Deathstar_ (10. Januar 2010)

Danke schon mal fuer die Antworten,
das Leaderfox JUMPER boy schaut vom Rahmen her auch interessant aus, leider ist es aber nur mit einer 6-Gang Schaltung ausgestattet, ebenso wie das Gary Fisher. Bezueglich der Gabel.. Naja, er ist ja erst 5.. Da ist noch nicht so viel mit Drops.

Thx

Deathstar


----------



## _Deathstar_ (16. Februar 2010)

Halllo zusammen, 

ich wollte noch einmal das Ergebnis bekannt geben. Am Ende ist es das Haibike Rookie 20'' 2010 geworden. Das Rad macht einen sehr wertigen Eindruck, die Optik ist ansprechend, auch wenn das wohl die Kids nicht wirklich in dem Alter interessiert. Die Züge sind beim 2010er Modell an der Unterseite des Oberrohrs verlegt. Ich hoffe das hilft gegen ungewollte Kratzer - auch wenn die wohl nicht ausbleiben werden  Auch hat das Rookie eine neue Gabel verpasst bekommen - die RST Capa mit 50 mm Federweg. 

Jetzt muss das Rad sich nur noch in der Praxis bewähren. Hoffentlich kommt bald der Frühling...


Deathstar


----------



## s`Tannezäpfle (22. Februar 2010)

...dafür werde ich mich wohl auch entscheiden.


----------



## Pan Tau (9. März 2010)

Auch wenn Deathstar sich ja schon entschieden hat, wollte ich trotzdem moch auf das Marine Hidden Canyon hinweisen:

http://www.marinbikes.de/bikes/zoom.php?hidden_canyon_boys [Großes Bild]

http://www.marinbikes.de/bikes/ [Technische Daten über Kids -> Hidden Canyon]




_Deathstar_ schrieb:


> Halllo zusammen,
> 
> ich wollte noch einmal das Ergebnis bekannt geben. Am Ende ist es das Haibike Rookie 20'' 2010 geworden. Das Rad macht einen sehr wertigen Eindruck, die Optik ist ansprechend, auch wenn das wohl die Kids nicht wirklich in dem Alter interessiert. Die Züge sind beim 2010er Modell an der Unterseite des Oberrohrs verlegt. Ich hoffe das hilft gegen ungewollte Kratzer - auch wenn die wohl nicht ausbleiben werden  Auch hat das Rookie eine neue Gabel verpasst bekommen - die RST Capa mit 50 mm Federweg.
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

